# New TOS 1/350 scale armature



## H.Erickson (Sep 1, 2005)

jgoldsack said:


> What would be awesome would be to have SIDE mounted options... instead of "starship on a stick"


Actually with the way I have this new armature designed a side mount is very do-able. But it would have to be a special order request with a specified mount length. I'm actually finishing up the TOS armature prototype today, I'll keep the side mount in mind while figuring up the jigs.

This new armature is actually a little more heavy duty then the Refits armature and is compatable with all of the accessory kits for the TOS most importantly the lighting kit.

Also with everyone switching over to strip LEDs for lighting these days I was planning on redoing the Refits armature and I'll keep a side mount option in mind when I do the Refit mark two armature.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Please post pictures when you can. We are visual creatures, after all.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

But where can you buy this armature for this particular kit?
And just how much will it cost?


----------



## H.Erickson (Sep 1, 2005)

WOI said:


> But where can you buy this armature for this particular kit?
> And just how much will it cost?


Not sure how much it will end up costing yet. Special order side mounts will have to be ordered through me personally, and the bottom stand armatures will available in a few weeks at CultTvMan.com.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Once a price is determined and can see what teh armature looks like, you might be hearing from me 

Would it be possible to get a Refit one as well with a side mount?


----------



## H.Erickson (Sep 1, 2005)

Proper2 said:


> Please post pictures when you can. We are visual creatures, after all.


Well I just finished the TOS 1/350 armature prototype today and I do have pictures but my apologies for the quality they were taken with my cell phone.

The ship in all of the pictures is resting or locked into the armature. except for the tape there isn't anything else holding the ship together or in place. This armature does have a hollow tube stand for wiring and is compatable with the lighting kit that Polar Lights offers for this model. It does require modification to the model weakening the model a little bit but the armature is now providing all of the structural integrity with the model being more of a shell now. The armature also locks into the strut stops in the nacelles keeping the nacelles from cantering backwards under there own weight. The thinnest steel used in the armature is 3/16 solid steel and the thickest is in the stand at 7/16 inch tube steel. Side mounts are do-able with this design but they will have to be done on special order.

I'm also going to be redoing the Refits armature which will also allow for side mounts as well now.


----------



## H.Erickson (Sep 1, 2005)

More pictures...


----------



## H.Erickson (Sep 1, 2005)

jgoldsack said:


> Once a price is determined and can see what teh armature looks like, you might be hearing from me
> 
> Would it be possible to get a Refit one as well with a side mount?


With the current Refit armature a side mount isn't possible. But within the next few months I am planning on redoing the current Refit armature design and I will endevour to make a side mount possible.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Easier said than done,I am no longer a valued customer to CultMan TV
any longer.


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

WOI said:


> Easier said than done,I am no longer a valued customer to CultMan TV
> any longer.


WOI raises a valid point.

Steve Iverson has the unfortunate trait of treating his loyal customers as irritants. He is overly defensive and has often taken a "my way or F-U" approach when something unexpected happens even if it the unexpected part is of his own personal making. This results in his loyal customers moving on to become other companies' loyal customers. While I will most likely not (never say never) purchase this product, if I did decide to purchase this item, I would instantly change my mind and pass on that if my only available choice was to purchase this from CultTVMan. The Starship Modeler Store, Megahobby and Federation Models have much more consistently provided quality service and while not always at the same prices as CultTVMan, but always in a positive customer service oriented manner. Plus, these companies and others provide quality service without the silly personal drama Mr. Iverson seems to enjoy inflicting on his customers.


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm surprised to hear that about Steve Iverson and CultTVMan, my experience with him has been the exact opposite. The one time I had a problem, 2 kits were omitted from an order, I e-mailed him and asked if they were shipped seperately, he reviewed the order and said there was a mistake in packing the order and he'd send out the 2 kits in the morning. Seemed pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

It seems like one could save a lot of extra wiring by using this as a common ground for the various light circuits. Just a thought. As for CultTVman, I've never had a bad experience with him or his store and that's been the case for over 10 years running. Perhaps that's because when there has been a glitch I just contacted him direct instead of hopping on the first available BB and firing up the flame throwers expecting him to notice and contact me. Just saying... 
This is supposed to be a thread about a new product not a slam session for a distributor.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Never had any issues with Cult myself. Always got great service from Steve.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> This is supposed to be a thread about a new product not a slam session for a distributor.


Indeed.

As for the armature, what would it take to bend the exposed vertical shaft into a smooth curve, _similar_ to that of an old Aurora stand? Can that be done cold, or would I need to engage someone with welding gear?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

So, will all the wiring still fit in the model?

Oops, that's mentioned in the first post.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

WOI said:


> Easier said than done,I am no longer a valued customer to CultMan TV any longer.





Wattanasiri said:


> Steve Iverson has the unfortunate trait of treating his loyal customers as irritants. He is overly defensive and has often taken a "my way or F-U" approach when something unexpected happens even if it the unexpected part is of his own personal making. ... silly personal drama Mr. Iverson seems to enjoy inflicting on his customers.


This really does not belong on Hobbytalk, but there is no other appropriate place to respond to these comments.

I'm at a bit of a disadvantage as I don't know who either of you are or what your problem was.

If anyone has an issue with a purchase, I'll do whatever I can to get it sorted out within a reasonable amount of time. You can contact me through the website or you may email me at [email protected]. I'm not an active participant or sponsor here at Hobbytalk and I don't conduct my customer service over here. 

I've got a pretty good track record, but inevitably (and obviously) I cannot please everyone all of the time. And if you just don't like me, there isn't much I can do about it. 

But at least I will put my full name on anything I post. 

Han is working on a great new product and I am looking forward to offering it in the shop. I regret that someone would use this post as an opportunity to complain about their dissatisfaction with me personally.

Best to you all
Steve Iverson
CultTVman


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Don't mean to hijack this thread even more than it already has but I've never had anything other than excellent customer service from Steve. Excellent prices, fair shipping costs to Canada and prompt service.

He might be making up for all the Canadian beer he's bummed off us at Wonderfest over the years, though.


----------



## H.Erickson (Sep 1, 2005)

Sorry everyone, I was gone on vacation this weekend.

I have never had issues dealing with Steve. The main reason I go through the trouble of making these armatures available is for you guys. My day job is at the hospital where I work and Steve has been nothing but patient with me over the years and also encouraging me to keep making them and designing new ones. He is the only one I will make them available through.



SteveR said:


> Indeed.
> 
> As for the armature, what would it take to bend the exposed vertical shaft into a smooth curve, _similar_ to that of an old Aurora stand? Can that be done cold, or would I need to engage someone with welding gear?



The armature can be bent into a smooth curve cold but will require a whole lot of muscle and a vise to clamp it into and preferably over some sort of form. Plus, one runs into the possibilty of the tube kinking somewhere. Heating the tube up with a cutting torch and putting the curve in it would be much easier and safer. I can do that but it would have to be a special order like the side mounts.

I also have a few more pictures showing production model #1, and how the armature snakes it way through the model. Great care was taken to avoid any conflicts with the Polar Lights lighting kit with the exception the the secondary hull's circuit board. It will need to be relocated a little to the rear and lower then its original intended mount and will need to be mounted similiar to the saucer's circuit board. A side mount armature will require no lighting kit modifications.


----------



## Calamus (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for making these available to us for those that want a SOLID un-sag-able structure for their models. I'm looking forward to these and was wondering if you have considered the NX-01 also as it has even more of a SAG problem and is a recent re-pop from Round2.


----------



## H.Erickson (Sep 1, 2005)

Calamus said:


> Thank you for making these available to us for those that want a SOLID un-sag-able structure for their models. I'm looking forward to these and was wondering if you have considered the NX-01 also as it has even more of a SAG problem and is a recent re-pop from Round2.


Actually, designing one for the NX-01 is on my to do list. I'm hoping to have one available within the next few months.


----------



## H.Erickson (Sep 1, 2005)

First batch of TOS 1/350 scale steel armatures are on there way to CultTvMan.com! In the picture below, with the exception of the blue tape seen there is nothing (no glue) holding the ship together. Also each structure, the saucer, secondary hull, and nacelles are supported individually. Twenty/thirty years from now your Enterprise will still be straight as an arrow with no sagging. Custom side mounts or hanging mounts are do-able but have to be custom ordered with your input, you'll have to contact me personally ([email protected]). This new armature is also compatible with the lighting kit that was made for this kit with a few modifications.

Now I have to get started on the 1/350 NX-01!


----------

